# Lei parli/parla pure in italiano



## Paulistano_03

Ciao a tutti!

- Lei *parli *pure in italiano.

Perché *parli *(congiuntivo) e non *parla *(indicativo)?

'Pure' in questo caso non sarebbe un sinonimo di 'anche'?

Se io dico "Lei *parla *anche in italianno", perché "Lei *parli *pure in italiano"???


Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.

Il motivo è che "parli" è un congiuntivo esortativo, ossia esprime l'imperativo della forma di cortesia in terza persona singolare: (tu) _parla!_, (Lei) _parli!_.

Il significato di "pure" in quel contesto è il seguente (pure in Vocabolario - Treccani):


> In unione a un imperativo o a un congiuntivo esortativo, serve anche a esprimere una concessione fatta nel modo più ampio e senza alcuna limitazione: _faccia p_. _con comodo_; _dite p_. _che la colpa è stata mia_; _comandi p_.; _salga p_.; _si accomodi pure_; e talora un incoraggiamento (ma fatto con tono un po’ distante): _continua p_._!_; _mi dica p_. _tutto_; _parli p_., _senza riguardi!_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paulistano_03 said:


> - Lei *parli *pure in italiano.


Non c'è un contesto. Non si capisce chi dice cosa e a chi lo dice.
Per quello che sappiamo potrebbe essere un errore di scrittura.


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Arnoldas

Ciao Paulistano, non ti pare che questa frase sia all'imperativo? "Pure" qui significa "per favore". Io la scriverei in altro modo: "Lei parli, per favore, italiano!"


----------



## Paulistano_03

Arnoldas said:


> Ciao Paulistano, non ti pare che questa frase sia all'imperativo? "Pure" qui significa "per favore". Io la scriverei in altro modo: "Lei parli, per favore, italiano!"


Ciao Arnoldas!
All'imperativo? Per me no. 
Questa frase viene da un esercizio su Indicativo o Congiunitivo. Mi sembra più un sinonimo di 'anche'.
Non riesco a vedere relazione con l'imperativo.


----------



## Arnoldas

Sì, "pure" in questo caso può significare "anche"... Poi, se l'indicativo allora deve essere "Lei parla..." e non "Lei parli...". Non riesco a capire che c'entra il congiuntivo...


----------



## lorenzos

Imperativo indiretto o di cortesia, per il quale si usa il congiuntivo presente:
- Professor Bianchi, beva qualcosa con noi!
- Lei parli tranquillamente in italiano.


----------



## Paulistano_03

Arnoldas said:


> Non riesco a capire che c'entra il congiuntivo...


Sono d'accordo con te. Anch'io non riesco a capire perché è sbagliato l'indicativo in questo caso.
Per me sarebbe: Lei *parla *pure in italiano.
Ti ringrazio per l'aiuto!


----------



## symposium

Quando si usa la forma di cortesia (il "Lei") al posto dell'imperativo si usa il congiuntivo (esortativo): Mangi! Guardi! Stia zitto! ecc. Spesso quando si usa un imperativo con qualcuno a cui si da del Lei si aggiunge un "pure" per rendere meno pronunciato il tono di comando, o d'invito: si sieda pure/mi racconti pure tutto/prenda pure quello che vuole... In questo tipo di frasi "pure" ha perso qualsiasi significato specifico, è usato solo per rendere più cortese l'ordine/invito.


----------



## Armodio

È abbastanza deduttivo che si tratta di un esempio di congiuntivo permissivo o di cortesia, con pronome allocutivo reverenziale, ma una contestualizzazione fugherebbe ogni dubbio.
Volendo estrinsecare ogni possibilità di interpretazione:
A) Col *congiuntivo:*

_1) Lei, (o mio riverito interlocutore), parli pure l'italiano...

2) Lei (pronome soggetto di 3' persona, deittico) parli pure l'italiano... _anche come concessione un po' rassegnata o con una sfumatura espressiva più distaccata, piccata o quasi sarcastica.

B) Ben diversa l'opzione con l'*indicativo*:

_3) Lei (pronome allocutivo come nel primo esempio) parla pure l'italiano= _frase assertiva con cui prendo atto, con una certa sorpresa, che il mio riverito interlocutore sa parlare *anche* l'italiano.

_4) Lei (pronome soggetto di 3' persona deittico, come nell'esempio 2) parla pure l'italiano= _frase assertivo-descrittiva con cui semplicemente affermo che la terza persona cui accenno sa parlare *anche* l'italiano.


----------



## Paulistano_03

Armodio said:


> È abbastanza deduttivo che si tratta di un esempio di congiuntivo permissivo o di cortesia, con pronome allocutivo reverenziale, ma una contestualizzazione fugherebbe ogni dubbio.
> Volendo estrinsecare ogni possibilità di interpretazione:
> 
> _Lei, (o mio riverito interlocutore), parli pure l'italiano...
> Lei (pronome soggetto di 3' persona, deittico) parli pure l'italiano... _con una sfumatura espressiva più distaccata, piccata e quasi sarcastica.
> 
> Ben diversa l'opzione con l'indicativo:
> 
> _Lei (pronome allocutivo come nel primo esempio) parla pure l'italiano= _frase assertiva con cui prendo atto, con una certa sorpresa, che il mio riverito interlocutore sa parlare pure l'italiano.
> 
> _Lei (pronome soggetto di 3' persona, deittico) parla pure l'italiano= _frase assertivo-descrittiva con cui semplicemente affermo che la terza persona cui accenno sa parlare anche l'italiano.


È un po' confuso, ma ti ringrazio comunque per le spiegazioni.


----------



## Mary49

Armodio said:


> È abbastanza deduttivo che si tratta di un esempio di congiuntivo permissivo o di cortesia, con pronome allocutivo reverenziale, ma una contestualizzazione fugherebbe ogni dubbio.
> Volendo estrinsecare ogni possibilità di interpretazione:
> 
> _Lei, (o mio riverito interlocutore), parli pure l'italiano...
> Lei (pronome soggetto di 3' persona, deittico) parli pure l'italiano... _con una sfumatura espressiva più distaccata, piccata e quasi sarcastica.
> 
> Ben diversa l'opzione con l'indicativo:
> 
> _Lei (pronome allocutivo come nel primo esempio) parla pure l'italiano= _frase assertiva con cui prendo atto, con una certa sorpresa, che il mio riverito interlocutore sa parlare pure l'italiano.
> 
> _Lei (pronome soggetto di 3' persona, deittico) parla pure l'italiano= _frase assertivo-descrittiva con cui semplicemente affermo che la terza persona cui accenno sa parlare anche l'italiano.


Ciao, 
ti confesso che, da italiana, a volte faccio un po' fatica a capire; eppure ho frequentato il liceo classsico e ho una laurea in lingue. Come possono Paulistano (che parla portoghese) e altri amici non italiani capire ciò che spieghi? 
Ecco:


Paulistano_03 said:


> È un po' confuso


Scusami.


----------



## lorenzos

Tornando a *pure*: *3*. con valore rafforzativo in espressioni di incoraggiamento e invito oppure di rimprovero e dissenso:_ andiamo pure_;_ resta pure seduto_;_ fa’ pure: io comunque non sono d’accordo_;_ vieni, entra pure_ Stranamente, non mi pare di averlo trovato in altri dizionari in rete se non il Battaglia (terza colonna, in alto).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Facciamo presente ancora una volta

Il forum SOLO ITALIANO

e in particolare:



> Ricordiamo inoltre che gli utenti del forum SOLO ITALIANO non sono solo italiani, ma anche stranieri che vogliono imparare la nostra lingua. Per questo motivo ci aspettiamo da tutti il massimo sforzo di scrivere in italiano corretto, *chiaro, comprensibile e soprattutto **moderno e corrente*, come segno di rispetto per chi vuole imparare l'italiano.


----------



## Armodio

Ho cercate alle 2 di notte di esemplificare col massimo ordine e parafrasando laddove necessario. Capisco l'utente straniero, comunque.
Paulistano, la risposta è nelle prime 2 righe, che è quanto già scritto da Lorenzos: congiuntivo permissivo o di cortesia, affine al congiuntivo esortativo citato da Symposium, ossia la tua frase originaria, che ritrovi nell'esempio 1.
Per *chiarezza *ti ho aggiunto tra parentesi quel che dovrebbe significare il _lei_ nel tuo esempio: l'interlocutore cui stai parlando dandogli appunto del lei per rispetto e cortesia. Questo si intende con pronome allocutivo reverenziale.

Gli altri 3 esempi, di cui potremmo anche lavarcene le mani, sono le altre 3 possibilità della frase in altri contesti immaginarî.
Il più vicino alla tua frase rimane l'esempio 2, visto che mantiene quel congiuntivo, ma, supponendo un altro contesto, il pronome diventa un normale pronome di terza persona, come se ti dicessi:
_Noi due in Brasile parliamo il portoghese, *lei*_ _(la nostra amica o un'altra persona di sesso femminile lì accanto o comunque a noi nota) parli pure l'italiano. Contenta lei, faccia pure. _


----------



## bearded

Ancora un'osservazione sul significato di ''pure'':
- con la frase all'indicativo:  (riferisco che) lei parl*a* pure italiano = lei parla _anche_ italiano (si usa questo 'pure' soprattutto nel Centro e Sud d'Italia);
- con la frase al congiuntivo esortativo: Lei parl*i* pure italiano! = si esprima _tranquillamente_ in italiano! (io La capisco).

Nell'ultimo contesto immaginato da Armodio: '(che) lei parli pure l'italiano/faccia pure', direi che il significato di ''pure'' è più vicino a quello di ''tranquillamente/senza preoccupazioni''. È il significato indicato da lorenzos al #13 (incoraggiamento/invito).
Quest'ultimo significato è molto comune nel parlato: -Posso entrare? -Entra pure! ('pure' qui non vuol dire assolutamente 'anche').


----------



## ohbice

Essere semplificatori è un gran dono, ben vengano i semplificatori.
Ma ricordo a tutti che questo forum è frequentato anche da italiani più o meno ignoranti come me, persone che amano leggere sul forum l'opinione di persone che approfondiscono e "complicano". 
Discriminare i sapienti in un forum di lingue mi sembrerebbe più di una cosa efferata, mi sembrerebbe una cosa stupida ;-)


----------



## Armodio

Infatti, caro Bearded, coi 4 esempi ho cercato di coprire tutto il ventaglio dei significati, e col congiuntivo e con l'indicativo. Visto pure che Paulistano chiedeva perché l'uno e non l'altro.
E soprattutto differenziare quel pronome *lei*, intorno al quale gravita il discorso. Poi il contesto e la pragmatica ci dissolverebbero ogni dubbio, perché posso usare anche un _lei_ reverenziale, di rispetto, ma con tono di concessione sprezzante o un po' sarcastica:
"Lei parli pure italiano, io continuerò a parlare il mio dialetto."
"Lei parla pure italiano. Ma tu guarda un po'!"
Insomma, timbro, inflessione e gestualità ci aiuterebbero molto.
Com'è vero anche che nell'esempio 2 e nell'ultimo più contestualizzato (solo portati per far chiara la funzione del *lei*) la concessione fatta col _pure _può essere più o meno sincera:
_Lei=Anna parli pure l'italiano. Contenta lei, sia pure, ma.../anche se...
Lei=Anna parli pure l'italiano. Ci mancherebbe altro! _

Con l'indicativo il _pure_, come parafrasato negli esempi 3 e 4, è sinonimo di _anche._

I miei complimenti, Ohbice. Se aver provato a sviscerare le interpretazioni è atto sacrilego...
Con 4 esempi parafrasati.


----------



## Paulistano_03

Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni!  
Ho capito un po' meglio ora. 
Non conoscevo questo significato di pure com funzione di congiuntivo permissivo.


----------



## bearded

Paulistano_03 said:


> Ho capito un po' meglio ora.


Questa è una soddisfazione, credo, per tutti noi!


----------



## lorenzos

ohbice said:


> Ma ricordo a tutti che questo forum è frequentato anche da italiani più o meno ignoranti come me


Incredibile! Pensa che stavo per scrivere che il forum solo italiano è frequentato, oltre che da stranieri, anche da ignoranti come me, che sanno benissimo perché si dice "Lei parli pure italiano" ecc. ma tu l'hai espresso molto meglio di come avrei saputo fare io.
Io che, non ricordando mai - fra l'altro - cosa voglia dire _deittico _e ogni volta dovendo cercare nel vocabolario, davvero non posso che ringraziare chi mi dà modo di ampliare il mio orizzonte conoscitivo.


----------



## marco.cur

Si può esprimere anche con "anche", cambiando la costruzione della frase:
«Può parlare anche in italiano (se le viene più comodo)».


----------



## francisgranada

Paulistano_03 said:


> Non conoscevo questo significato di pure com funzione di congiuntivo permissivo.


In alcune lingue in questo senso si userebbe _solo _o _solamente_, quasi dicessimo "Lei _solo (=tranquillamente) _parli in italiano".


----------



## Lulu978

Paulistano_03 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> - Lei *parli *pure in italiano.
> 
> Perché *parli *(congiuntivo) e non *parla *(indicativo)?


Ciao Paulistano_03,

ti faccio un esempio.

Sono italiano e mi trovo in un hotel di Londra. Chiedo qualcosa in inglese al receptionist, Paul, il quale mi vede in difficoltà con la lingua e mi dice: "Tranquillo Sig. Rossi, *parli *_pure _in italiano che io la capisco!".

Il receptionist Paul è stato molto gentile: *mi ha esortato* a parlare la mia lingua senza aver paura di non essere capito. Per fare questo, ha usato il verbo "parlare" coniugato al congiuntivo. 

*Concordo con marco.cur* che la frase si può benissimo sostituire con "Può parlare anche in italiano (se le viene più comodo)".


----------



## Armodio

Ricordiamo che Paulistano ci ha proposto una frase decontestualizzata con un _lei _e un congiuntivo. Per disambiguare, ragione e scrupolo han voluto che gli si desse ogni possibile interpretazione. Data per certa quella di congiuntivo permissivo e con un _lei _reverenziale, possiamo anche parafrasarla con altri espedienti, tra cui quello proposto da Marco, che è appunto un _può (_evito termini tecnici) permissivo-reverenziale.
C'è comunque una sottile differenza (e qui, come dicevo, pragmatica, inflessione, curva melodica vengono in  aiuto) nell'interpretazione del "pure", che oscilla tra il valore di "anche, oltre a..., perfino" e quello di congiunzione concessiva accanto a un congiuntivo o a un imperativo.


----------



## Paulistano_03

Lulu978 said:


> Sono italiano e mi trovo in un hotel di Londra. Chiedo qualcosa in inglese al receptionist, Paul, il quale mi vede in difficoltà con la lingua e mi dice: "Tranquillo Sig. Rossi, *parli *_pure _in italiano che io la capisco!".


Ho capito che si usa il congiuntivo per esprimere una certa "formalità", ma in questo caso usando il verbo al congiuntivo posso omettere l' avverbio "pure", no!? Oppure devo lasciare esplicito?



Armodio said:


> Ricordiamo che Paulistano ci ha proposto una frase decontestualizzata con un _lei _e un congiuntivo.


Non c'è come contestualizzare una semplice frase grammaticale. È impossibile! La stessa non è stata presa da un testo.


----------



## Armodio

Non era un appunto a te. Ma le frasi "congelate", preconfezionate - te lo dico per esperienza - hanno questa pecca. Altrimenti non sarei stato ad offrirti un ventaglio di possibilità. Cogline le sfumature e fanne tesoro .


----------



## Paulistano_03

Armodio said:


> Non era un appunto a te. Ma le frasi "congelate", preconfezionate - te lo dico per esperienza - hanno questa pecca. Altrimenti non sarei stato ad offrirti un ventaglio di possibilità. Cogline le sfumature e fanne tesoro .


Sì, lo capisco. Però se a volte è difficile per voi che siete nativi spiegare le cose a uno straniero, immaginate com'è per uno straniero che sta studiando una lingua che non è la sua. Per me è difficile anche fare un esercizio che sembra non aver un contesto, che non ha senso. Ma che posso fare? È compicato anche.
Per questo che sempre quando domando sottolineo che l'esercicio è di *GRAMMATICA*.


----------



## Armodio

Siamo qui per questo. Tu domanda e ognuno di noi cercherà di chiarirti. I consigli si assommano, si intrecciano, le letture possono non combaciare in certi casi. Tu se hai un esercizio di grammatica spicciola (scusa il termine), informaci in che sezione del libro si trova, sotto quale argomento e cosa chiede espressamente l'esercizio.
Così restringiamo già il raggio d'azione.


----------



## Paulistano_03

Armodio said:


> Tu se hai un esercizio di grammatica spicciola (scusa il termine), informaci in che sezione del libro si trova, sotto quale argomento e cosa chiede espressamente l'esercizio.


E se è un esercizio di Internet? Posso postare il sito qui nel forum?


----------



## Armodio

Questo non so dirtelo. Devi chiedere al moderatore. Io ipotizzavo una cosa del tipo: 
_l'esercizio mi chiede di di individuare i predicati nominali in queste 2 frasi che mi lasciano un dubbio... _
E tu riporti testualmente il tutto.


----------



## symposium

Paulistano, in questo tipo di frasi con l'imperativo (che quando si usa il "Lei" in realtà è un congiuntivo) puoi tradurre mentalmente "pure" con "tranquillamente": si sieda pure=non si preoccupi, si sieda; raccontami pure tutto=raccontami tranquillamente tutto; finisci pure quando vuoi=non ti preoccupare, finisci quando vuoi; parli pure italiano=parli tranquillamente italiano ecc... È un modo per mettere a suo agio la persona con cui parli, per farle capire che più che un ordine (parli italiano!) il tuo è un invito. Pure=anche: parli pure italiano=può ANCHE parlare italiano, se vuole, ma non è obbligato a farlo. Si sieda pure=Può ANCHE sedersi se vuole, sennò può restare in piedi.


----------



## Paulistano_03

symposium said:


> Paulistano, in questo tipo di frasi con l'imperativo (che quando si usa il "Lei" in realtà è un congiuntivo) puoi tradurre mentalmente "pure" con "tranquillamente": si sieda pure=non si preoccupi, si sieda; raccontami pure tutto=raccontami tranquillamente tutto; finisci pure quando vuoi=non ti preoccupare, finisci quando vuoi; parli pure italiano=parli tranquillamente italiano ecc... È un modo per mettere a suo agio la persona con cui parli, per farle capire che più che un ordine (parli italiano!) il tuo è un invito. Pure=anche: parli pure italiano=può ANCHE parlare italiano, se vuole, ma non è obbligato a farlo. Si sieda pure=Può ANCHE sedersi se vuole, sennò può restare in piedi.


Sì, d'accordo! Questo avevo già capito. Ma volevo sapere se quando uso il congiuntivo, devo usare "pure" o posso lasciare esplicito, come nel esempio di Lulu978.


----------



## Armodio

Più o meno come esemplificatoti da Symposium e come in penombra era già stato accennato sopra nell'analisi più generale della tua frase, il "pure" abbinato al congiuntivo *permissivo* (non esortativo!) è una marca di *concessione*, un elemento che accentua la cortesia del parlante nel rivolgersi all'interlocutore, nel metterlo a proprio agio, dargli sicurezza ecc...
Oppure (vedi sopra) può esprimere una concessione rassegnata o un po' sarcastica, sprezzante: _bah, se la tenga pure la mia preziosa collana!/ Rimangano pure, se proprio non trovano dove andare. Ma solo per questa notte./ Parli pure quanto vuole, io non l'ascolto._
Per questo prima ti dicevo di non confondere questo "pure" con un "anche" aggiuntivo (=perfino, oltre a...). Esempio disambiguante:
_1) Parli pure l'italiano= può tranquillamente parlare l'italiano, le è concesso, nessuno glielo impedisce.
2) Finora ha mangiato tutto lei. Ora mangi pure la torta, se le riesce= pure la torta, anche la torta, perfino la torta oltre a tutto quello che già si è ingozzato.
3) Mangi pure la torta, non faccia complimenti (_identico all'esempio 1 nel senso di _la torta, la mangi pure, non si faccia problemi._ Ma qua la curva melodica aiuterebbe, perché i 2 valori possono starci entrambi).
Il "pure" in 1 lo devi saldare al congiuntivo permissivo, in 2 invece modifica semplicente il sostantivo. Come modifica semplicemente il sostantivo nei casi che ti riportavo all'inizio del filone con l'indicativo:
_Anna parla pure(=anche, perfino ) il coreano._
Spero sia definitivamente chiaro.


----------



## Paulistano_03

Armodio said:


> Più o meno come esemplificatoti da Symposium e come in penombra era già stato accennato sopra nell'analisi più generale della tua frase, il "pure" abbinato al congiuntivo *permissivo* (non esortativo!) è una marca di *concessione*, un elemento che accentua la cortesia del parlante nel rivolgersi all'interlocutore, nel metterlo a proprio agio, dargli sicurezza ecc...
> Oppure (vedi sopra) può esprimere una concessione rassegnata o un po' sarcastica, sprezzante: _bah, se la tenga pure la mia preziosa collana!/ Rimangano pure, se proprio non trovano dove andare. Ma solo per questa notte./ Parli pure quanto vuole, io non l'ascolto._
> Per questo prima ti dicevo di non confondere questo "pure" con un "anche" aggiuntivo (=perfino, oltre a...). Esempio disambiguante:
> _1) Parli pure l'italiano= può tranquillamente parlare l'italiano, le è concesso, nessuno glielo impedisce.
> 2) Finora ha mangiato tutto lei. Ora mangi pure la torta, se le riesce= pure la torta, anche la torta, perfino la torta oltre a tutto quello che già si è ingozzato.
> 3) Mangi pure la torta, non faccia complimenti (_identico all'esempio 1 nel senso di _la torta, la mangi pure, non si faccia problemi._ Ma qua la curva melodica aiuterebbe, perché i 2 valori possono starci entrambi).
> Il "pure" in 1 lo devi saldare al congiuntivo permissivo, in 2 invece modifica semplicente il sostantivo. Come modifica semplicemente il sostantivo nei casi che ti riportavo all'inizio del filone con l'indicativo:
> _Anna parla pure(=anche, perfino ) il coreano._
> Spero sia definitivamente chiaro.


Credo che sì. Grazie ancora!


----------



## Lulu978

Paulistano_03 said:


> Ho capito che si usa il congiuntivo per esprimere una certa "formalità", ma in questo caso usando il verbo al congiuntivo posso omettere l' avverbio "pure", no!? Oppure devo lasciare esplicito?


Sì, certo, il "pure" lo puoi anche omettere. In questo caso la frase sarebbe: "Tranquillo Sig. Rossi, *parli *in italiano che io la capisco!".
Dal punto di vista comunicativo, però, secondo me si perde un po' qualcosa... Aggiungendo il "pure", chi parla vuole sottolineare che è disposto ad aiutarci, a essere gentile nei nostri confronti. Vuole dirci che non c'è nessun problema se facciamo qualcosa (in questo caso, se parliamo la nostra lingua anziché la sua).

Ti chiedo scusa  "parli" è *imperativo *nella frase che ho usato. Ho sbagliato a scrivere che era congiuntivo.


----------



## Lulu978

symposium said:


> Paulistano, in questo tipo di frasi con l'imperativo (che quando si usa il "Lei" in realtà è un congiuntivo)


Ah, è congiuntivo...  (mi ci va un ripasso di grammatica...). Scusa di nuovo Paulistano_03.

Scusa symposium, perché sarebbe congiuntivo se uso il "Lei"? E se uso il "tu" invece resta imperativo?


----------



## Mary49

Lulu978 said:


> Ah, è congiuntivo...  (mi ci va un ripasso di grammatica...). Scusa di nuovo Paulistano_03.
> 
> Scusa symposium, perché sarebbe congiuntivo se uso il "Lei"? E se uso il "tu" invece resta imperativo?


L'imperativo ha solo la seconda persona singolare e plurale; per le altre persone si usa il congiuntivo presente (esortativo).


----------



## bearded

Lulu978 said:


> perché sarebbe congiuntivo se uso il "Lei"? E se uso il "tu" invece resta imperativo?


Mi permetto di rispondere al posto di Symposium (ma sono sicuro che ti darebbe la stessa risposta)  :
perché il vero imperativo in italiano ha solo le seconde persone: parla!/parlate!
Quando invece ci si rivolge alle terze persone o al proprio gruppo, si usano le forme 'sostitutive' del congiuntivo:
(lei/lui) parli! , (essi/esse) parlino!/ (noi tutti) parliamo!
Questo di solito viene chiamato ''congiuntivo esortativo''.

--incrociato con Mary--


----------



## Lulu978

Mary49 said:


> L'imperativo ha solo la seconda persona singolare e plurale; per le altre persone si usa il congiuntivo presente (esortativo).





bearded said:


> Mi permetto di rispondere al posto di Symposium (ma sono sicuro che ti darebbe la stessa risposta)  :
> perché il vero imperativo in italiano ha solo le seconde persone: parla!/parlate!
> Quando invece ci si rivolge alle terze persone o al proprio gruppo, si usano le forme 'sostitutive' del congiuntivo:
> (lei/lui) parli! , (essi/esse) parlino!/ (noi tutti) parliamo!
> Questo di solito viene chiamato ''congiuntivo esortativo''.
> 
> --incrociato con Mary--


Mi stavo già documentando in merito... Gentilissimi, come sempre! E molto chiari. 
 Un ripasso ogni tanto ci sta proprio bene! Grazie mille


----------



## francisgranada

Lulu978 said:


> Ti chiedo scusa  "parli" è *imperativo *nella frase che ho usato. Ho sbagliato a scrivere che era congiuntivo.


Non hai sbagliato, "parli" nel tuo esempio _è_ congiuntivo.  Nel caso di darsi del _Lei _(in modo formale, cortese, ecc  ...) praticamente ci rivolgiamo ad una persona _indirettamente_, quindi in _terza persona_. Quasi invece di "tu _*parli *_italiano" dicessimo "la tua maestà _*parla *_italiano", "la tua altezza _*parla *_italiano", "la tua _eccelenza _*parla *italiano", eccetera. Quel _Lei _(pronome) infatti sostituisce espressioni come _la tua maestà/altezza/eccelenza, ecc. _Visto che forme _indirette _dell'imperativo (logicamente) non esistono, in funzione dell'imperativo si usa il congiuntivo di terza persona che,  tra l'altro,  esprime la voglia, il desiderio e simili.

Quel _pure _non ha niente a che fare con questo. E' una parola (utilissima secondo me) che si può usare o omettere, a seconda del contesto, indipendentemente dalla persona o il modo verbale.

(incrociato un po' con i post precedenti che apparivano mentre stavo scrivendo ....)


----------



## Paulistano_03

Grazie mille ancora a tutti!


----------



## A User

_Venga avanti!_
Il congiuntivo è un ginepraio.
Ottativo (che esprime preferenza del parlante), ortativo (che esprime invito, esortazione), concessivo (che esprime permesso), iussivo (che esprime comando, ingiunzione) … 
Un modo verbale per complicarsi la vita.


----------

